# Stirling Engines



## 1Kenny (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted before or if the gentleman that built these is a member here. I feel these engines are worth a look. They are interesting and very elegant. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KAaUTLQJPk[/ame]

Kenny


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 13, 2009)

Variety of design and elegance both!!! Thanks for sharing these Kenny

Bill


----------



## Bernd (Aug 13, 2009)

I've seem some of the other ones he has built. Very nice work.

Makes one wonder if that could be done with our air/steam engines?

Bernd


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful!
If anyone needed convincing to do a Stirling...that video would do it.
I'm convinced.
Thanks very much for posting that Kenny.
Just awesome stuff.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 13, 2009)

VERY VERY Nice engines!!!!
And DOUBLE BONUS - I love Dvorak!!!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## Stan (Aug 13, 2009)

An expert at combining art and form. My engines are predominately straight lines


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Aug 13, 2009)

Very very impressive, I envy anyone that can come up with anything as elegant as that.
I am more of a person who builds things to serve a purpose, but the stirling has my attention in how simple it is yet how precise you have to be to get it to work.


----------



## David Morrow (Aug 17, 2009)

I love them too... but, as nice as the music is, I really want to hear them go chug, chug, chug.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 17, 2009)

My only experience with stirling engines has been attempting to
build a very finicky model. Did you know that in the mid 1800's 
there was a company manufacturing them in a power range of
½HP to 5HP This is some interesting reading:
_*http://www.nmri.go.jp/eng/khirata/stirling/kiriki/begin/history.html*_

Rick


----------



## DougLanum (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a Rhombic drive Stirling.
I'll take some video and post too.
The hot cap will glow bright orange.
Cool end has a water jacket and a water pump to circulate cooling water/
It has been strobed at over 3000 RPM.
Lots of fun.

Doug


----------

